# NLS build. 2.5 rabbit road course racer



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

good customer david brought us this car last year for a diff, clutch, C2motorsports tune. soon after that he had exhaust with test pipe, coilover, front and rear hotchkis sway bars, roll cage, race seats and haress, steering wheel, light battery, evo intake filter done. 

Now david is back for a SRI, custom C2 motorsports tune, drive pulley, BSH motor mounts, evo header, longer wheel studs, rotors, and INA stage2 oil cover setup. maybe a bit of other touches  

stay tuned over the next week to see it built and hoping for dyno time by next weekend! 
thanks, josh and dave.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Let me know when you are ready to FLASH the NEW C2 HOTNESS


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thats a nice little track setup:beer: hes gonna love that evo header:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd love to see a dyno when all the mods are done. + I wanna see what can potter squeeze out with such a set up.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Why doesn't he remove the rear seats if he's trying to make his car lighter/has a roll cage?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Per race class rules you must keep all seats in car


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh my bad. Just seemed weird to hack up the seats when you could just remove them :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool, I to would like to see what the end result will be. :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So hes doing a custom C2 tune for the Sri eh? Sounds like a great setup, let me know what pricing would be and some specs on this tune as Ill most likely be getting the same thing soon. Thanks


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

C2Motorsports said:


> Let me know when you are ready to FLASH the NEW C2 HOTNESS


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

tay272 said:


> So hes doing a custom C2 tune for the Sri eh? Sounds like a great setup, let me know what pricing would be and some specs on this tune as Ill most likely be getting the same thing soon. Thanks


 Don't you have a custom UM tune, any reason you decided to switch a custom tune from C2?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice build! Ugh NLS I wish you guys were closer to me :banghead:!!! I want the C2 and need some help due to lack of time for all the work I want done and have parts sitting around for lol!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I do have a UM custom tune but for some reason it keeps throwing a CEL intermitently. Still havent contacted Jeff about it yet but idk what he could exactly do about that. Closest UM tuner is over an hour away from me and I dont really feel like making the drive out there again.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes this one will ahve a C2 tune. 
tayler, yes we can help you out after this car is done. 
we will be starting ths job later today 
more pictures and info to follow!:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

evo header going on now while a tune is being made by potter at C2motorsports. both this header and potter are quaility stuff! :laugh::heart:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

also, random quick updates for shop stuff here, join in! 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Nothing-Leaves-Stock/186423318042016


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Joining in! Also, Potter gets my ECU this week, should be some fun tweaks gong on!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

FYI 
evo header and USP test pipe.....don't fit up. pictures soon. 
a little fab work is in order this afternoon.:heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


 dang evo doesnt weld around the flanges anymore... only top and bottom?? or is that just an illusion? :what:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

top bottom on the OUTSIDE 
FULL weld on the inside. very clean, works well


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> top bottom on the OUTSIDE
> FULL weld on the inside. very clean, works well


 ok. i was thinking bout that, because mine was welded all the way around the outside and set recessed in the flange and welded on the inside:thumbup: tho i had to smooth out the inner bore a tiny bit. that header is amazing i may buy another.lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

done for today. tomorrow more stuff and pictures:beer: 

as for the evo header. 
PROS- i like the design, its clean, made well. good material, functional and the bolts are pretty easy to get to, a lot of headers are hidding the bolts! grr. haha 

CONS- USP test pipe doesn't work with it- have to cut DP and weld in new bend, and the SAI tube hits the #5 header tube, had to cut and make a new SAI tube. 

tip for installers of this....don't remove the valve cover as the instructions say(although it will work that way), too much work and mess. unbolt the dogbolt front 2 bolts and remove the "rain try" acess panel, tilt the motor forward a hair and it slides in. way easier IMO


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> done for today. tomorrow more stuff and pictures:beer:
> 
> tip for installers of this....don't remove the valve cover as the instructions say(although it will work that way), too much work and mess. unbolt the dogbolt front 2 bolts and remove the "rain try" acess panel, tilt the motor forward a hair and it slides in. way easier IMO


 thats the way i did it :thumbup: and only had to tilt the motor for the ej header.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> tip for installers of this....don't remove the valve cover as the instructions say(although it will work that way), too much work and mess. unbolt the dogbolt front 2 bolts and remove the "rain try" acess panel, tilt the motor forward a hair and it slides in. way easier IMO


 thats how i install the EJ headers too


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> thats how i install the EJ headers too


 Really? I didnt have to do that for the two that I have installed.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Really? I didnt have to do that for the two that I have installed.


 well u should:thumbup: (*not saying u did this by any means*)my buddy did the install of the ej header himself and i watched him do it without tilting the motor. this is how he did it... he started the header down the back and then climbed onto the motor and forced it down in, then installed the studs:facepalm:. took way more time than if he even just removed the rain tray wall. :beer:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I never had to force it it would just fall down in there. 

Cant wait to see what C2 can do for a tune!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im pretty anxious to see myself, cant wait to see the dyno to see how much power its putting out.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

When i did my EJ header install i popped the EGR pipe off the back of the motor and dropped it in. Super simple and super quick. 

Edit: however i do belive that EGR pipe is leaking because i didn't have the gaskets to replace them when i reinstalled it. Should be pretty quick to fix though.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

todays updates so far 

header in, SAI tube mod'd and in. see the USP DP doesn't fit... 









rotation of the flange is crazy off... 









cut, turn, tig weld, fits! 

















BSH mounts. 
trans side didn't fit, had to modify it. 
motor side fit ok, a bit tight to the head where the allen bolts are and the washer bottle neck mount piece didn't fit, had to extend that. all mounts fit now. over all not bad. once fitted. 

















longer wheels studs for easy wheel swpaping. 
cleaning up hubs and spacer also new rotors all around. 









crank pulley in a few minutes, SRI and oil kit still to go. more updates soon.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like a nice set up, would love to see the numbers when its finished. 

anddd... am I the only one who read this post and laughed.. 


eatrach said:


> :what: did i miss something here? What's "C2 Hotness"?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> todays updates so far
> 
> BSH mounts.
> trans side didn't fit, had to modify it.


 You guys have the 2 bolt tranny and used the three bolt mount? How much modding did you guys do to the mount?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

30 seconds of triming.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 30 seconds of triming.


 so what, you MADE the groove?


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> FYI
> evo header and USP test pipe.....don't fit up. pictures soon.
> a little fab work is in order this afternoon.:heart:


 Anyone else surprised by this? Isn't both the test pipe and header designed to replace their factory counterparts? I currently have an Evo header sitting in my room and a USP testpipe on its way. Guess I'll need to have the test pipe altered... rather disappointing.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

You had to trim the underside of the 3 bolt part right behind the middle hole, right? And what exactly do you mean by "trimming"?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

trim the trans side mount a bit, no big deal. when the cutomer ordered the mount, he gave BSH the vin and everything, they sent the wrong one anyways. a few minutes and it fits with no issues at all. its now the same as the 3 bolt really. the extention mount on the trans is differnt, we made it the same now. 

you are correct, the USP DP and the evo header will not fit together. you have to cut the DP spin it about 90 degrees and re-weld it. 
the reason the evo header fit on oem cat and dp is because the flex joint is crazy long and easy to more around. the USP is not, too stiff. i cut above the flex joint. bolted the flanges together tight, installed the DP, marked it where it needed to go and the tig welded it together. bam, done  just like the SAI pipe up top. no where near fitting- hit the #5 tube bad. cut and remade half the pipe. i was hoping if you buy a kit from a company you would get a bolt in kit or have them say that you need to mod it. the header is great, looks solid, well made, nice design etc.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

opcorn: what's on the to do list today for this car?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

finish brakes and studs quick then the SRI, air intake mod, since it doesn't fit oem spacing with the SRI.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> finish brakes and studs quick then the SRI, air intake mod, since it doesn't fit oem spacing with the SRI.


 keep us posted on the SRI. Very interested in this product.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PlatinumMKV said:


> Anyone else surprised by this? Isn't both the test pipe and header designed to replace their factory counterparts? I currently have an Evo header sitting in my room and a USP testpipe on its way. Guess I'll need to have the test pipe altered... rather disappointing.


 i wouldnt know, i made a downpipe with a high-flow cat when i had mine, and did v-band clamp so i didnt have to mess with alignment, but looks like u will.:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if i'd make another of my own...i'd do Vband as well. 

yes i'll post up pictures and my review on the SRI build and fitment later today


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you are correct, the USP DP and the evo header will not fit together. you have to cut the DP spin it about 90 degrees and re-weld it.


 Just for clarity, wouldn't spinning a 4 bolt flange 90 degrees put it back in the same orientation? do you mean 45 degrees? 

Not trying to be a know-it-all, just wondering. Ive always liked the evo header. Wanted to get that one but couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sure, you are correct, my bad. look at the PRE-fixed picture.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

what year rabbit is all this going on? im getting discouraged on the mounts tho i have a jetta as well now, both are 08's. did the mount mods seem like a circumstantial problem because the wrong mount was sent, or that every(all 3) mount(s) will need modification of some sort?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, the pass/side fits, just needs shorter bolts. the washer bottle mount is a bit off but works if you bend it andtighten it dowwn a lot. 
trans mount fits if you order the right one OR modify the trans extention. either way is ok. same differnce really. 

the mounts look and will work good once in.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, the pass/side fits, just needs shorter bolts. the washer bottle mount is a bit off but works if you bend it andtighten it dowwn a lot.
> trans mount fits if you order the right one OR modify the trans extention. either way is ok. same differnce really.
> 
> the mounts look and will work good once in.


 ok not to bad. im just used to mk4 vf mounts that install scot free! ive been holding off on buying two sets of mounts to see some reviews of install. so i guess ill order one set to start with.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

VF's are bolt in as they should be. i like VF mounts a lot. we use them in most builds. 

the BSH are nice. few little tweaks and they work great. 
i'd order them without an issue but know you may need shorter bolts and a bit of fitting toget them mint...all in all, they are worth while


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

This is a sick project what class is it going to be racing in? If its in SCCA I would guess Showroom Stock am I right?


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

F Street Prepared in Solo and Hillclimb (Time Trial Level 4), mostly the latter. 

And to answer an earlier question, it is a 2007


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

2Seconds said:


> F Street Prepared in Solo and Hillclimb (Time Trial Level 4), mostly the latter.
> 
> And to answer an earlier question, it is a 2007


 I take it your David?


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer: :beer: Thats for you sir!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> what year rabbit is all this going on? im getting discouraged on the mounts tho i have a jetta as well now, both are 08's. did the mount mods seem like a circumstantial problem because the wrong mount was sent, or that every(all 3) mount(s) will need modification of some sort?


 Don't be discouraged dude. BSH is making a mount that fits the 2-bolt trans mount bracket without modding. Should be finished very soon, and no you don't need to mod all 3 mounts to fit them without issues. I've installed their mounts several times without a single issue but then again I was using the right parts. We need more 2.5'ers to hop on the group buy list for the BSH mounts! Back to the topic tho, sick build and the motor will really be opened up after these mods and a reflash.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Don't be discouraged dude. BSH is making a mount that fits the 2-bolt trans mount bracket without modding. Should be finished very soon, and no you don't need to mod all 3 mounts to fit them without issues. I've installed mounts on their mounts several times without a single issue but then again I was using the right parts. We need more 2.5'ers to hop on the group buy list for the BSH mounts! Back to the topic tho, sick build and the motor will really be opened up after these mods and a reflash.


 what do u mean u installed mounts on their mounts??? and also what do u mean about using the right parts? im confused :what: modding them isnt an inconvienience to me, just dont want to take tools to mounts that should bolt right up and come with the correct hardware. 

but ya nice build hope it pays off for ya on the track.:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hope thats not knocking us. the correct mount didn't fit either. since the 2.5L motor mount is just released and the correct trans mount isn't out yet, its funny to "have" the correct parts to install. anyways, doesn't matter. they work, they are in and they will be perfect now... 

SRI is on. write up and pictures in a few minutes. front end is still apart and not sure if we will bolt it on tonight or wait till the oil cooler comes in, which was promised for thomorrow.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

HEP short runner. install and fitment/product review. 

howie- of HEP is an AMZINGLY skills welder and fabricator. one of the top guys i've worked with or used parts from, top notch work. this manifold shows his welding skils very well. 
few things i noticed, good bad, neither etc... 

makes life easier if you remove the front end....can you do it with it on? sure, but may take more time. 

-after a few design changes the flange now fits with zero grinding or triming, which is great. 

-the throttle body "warm up" tubes that the coolant runs thru MUST be removed to fit on this intake. it will not fit on without wiggleing out the rear coolant 90* tube. which is a bummer but thats how its made. 

-the middle lower bolt is nearly impossible to get at to tighten unless you have a ball end allen key, a socket won't fit for any of the bolts(recessed in holes) and the lower middle on is super tight. 

-the map sensor area isn't machined enough and had to trim the sensor plastic itself to fit and sit flat. 

-hardware is american thread, which is fine but confusing if you lose a bolt or need to replace one and you work in a euro show:laugh: they use nice SS allen hardeware though! 

-i pesonally don't like the fact that you need to make your own air intake to fit this because the plentium is so long. but i'm guessing thats needs for volume reasons, because of this you need to make longer hoses for the SAI and the block vent.....just adds more time and money to the build. 

-all in all its a big intake, fits well after you mod the few things above. cleanance under the intake is opened up a lot. very very well made. but not 100% bolt on and go. 

pictures in next post


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

not knocking anybody just didnt understand his post. i ordered the motor and trans mount from bsh alittle bit ago. just ordered one set, my rabbit has the three bolt mount anywayz?? maybe late 08 and on do?? not sure


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not you.  
working on pictures now...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

WE removed the front end to do the SRI and oil cooler at one time... 

remove the fuel rail, stock intake, air intake, fule rail and harness. 









bend tap down from the vac line 









trim corners down on map sensor to fit int SRI. 









plug 2 holes for na. use 1/8 pipe barb for vent and 5/8 on tb side for the vc vent 
then install the map sensor 









coolant "TB warmer" tube" hits the intake, must be remove to fit 









ran the wires under the sri as well as the evap tube. 









sri fitted. 









-reinstall the fuel rail 
-splice or replace the "TB warm up" hose. 
-add vent hoses to extend to the intake tube. 
-make air intake fit after front end is on.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dues it comes with the plugs for the vacum?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

2Seconds said:


> F Street Prepared in Solo and Hillclimb (Time Trial Level 4), mostly the latter.
> 
> And to answer an earlier question, it is a 2007


 Have fun with the Hillclimb. 

Don't you mean G Street Prepared per the April FasTrack http://www.scca.com/documents/Fastrack/11/april/11-fastrack-april-solo.pdf


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> dues it comes with the plugs for the vacum?


 APtuning says it does. when i got this from the customer it didn't. but i talked to tom at APtuning and he says it come complete with all SS hardware, 5/8'' and 1/4'' barb, 2 plugs 90* hose for the VC vent, vac line for the extended tb vent and a tube for the sai.


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

pete w. said:


> have fun with the hillclimb.
> 
> Don't you mean g street prepared per the april fastrack http://www.scca.com/documents/fastrack/11/april/11-fastrack-april-solo.pdf


 fsp = 2011, gsp = 2012


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Ah thanks it’s a pain to try to keep up when the start moving cars around and creating more classes.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

how did u replace the tb warmer tube? it looks like it wont go back on, like there isnt enough room. now i could use the watermeth spacer plate to give some more space so i wouldnt have to worry about disconnecting the warmer tube?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> what do u mean u installed mounts on their mounts??? and also what do u mean about using the right parts? im confused :what: modding them isnt an inconvienience to me, just dont want to take tools to mounts that should bolt right up and come with the correct hardware.


 Sorry I had a couple typos that I fixed. I was saying that I've installed several sets of BSH mounts and I never had to mod anything nor did I ever have the wrong hardware. I was just saying that BSH is making a mount that fits the 2-bolt bracket without any modding. So it'll be a bolt-on solution for us without needing to trim anything. And the mounts now come with all the hardware to do the install. 
And no NLS I wasn't knocking you guys. On the contrary, I salute you for being the first to get the 3-bolt mount to work on a 2-bolt bracket and all the 2.5 swaps you do. Sorry for the way I worded my last post. I just got your short shifter for my Rabbit BTW and I LOVE IT!!! How could I knock you guys?!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> just like the SAI pipe up top. no where near fitting- hit the #5 tube bad. cut and remade half the pipe.


 has anyone else had this problem with the evo header? I haven't put mine on yet but would like to know if there are any other "issues" I need to watch for.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> how did u replace the tb warmer tube? it looks like it wont go back on, like there isnt enough room. now i could use the watermeth spacer plate to give some more space so i wouldnt have to worry about disconnecting the warmer tube?


 correct, you must remove the rear warm up tube altogether. you canNOT use it. its the TB was spaced out another 1/4'' then you should be able to leave it functioning. 




Gunbunny08 said:


> .
> And no NLS I wasn't knocking you guys. On the contrary, I salute you for being the first to get the 3-bolt mount to work on a 2-bolt bracket and all the 2.5 swaps you do. Sorry for the way I worded my last post. I just got your short shifter for my Rabbit BTW and I LOVE IT!!! How could I knock you guys?!


 fair enough! just sounded a bit wierd how it was typed.:beer: 
glad you like the SS, hoping to bring out a few other 2.5L things soon. 





spdfrek said:


> has anyone else had this problem with the evo header? I haven't put mine on yet but would like to know if there are any other "issues" I need to watch for.


 i couldn't see anyway around not cutting and remaking it, on the d/s part of the tube is a 45* off the sai komi valve. we had to cut it off, use a 90* and angle it forward a bit then remake then bends to the straight part. that metal is so thin it was terrible to weld and i've pratciced welding razor blades! it stuff just melted quick with the tig welder even.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

how do i go about getting just the intake manifold flange from either um or hep? really looking to make my own intake mani. i had just a flat flange i had made from a cnc shop, but i want one with the injector bungs/ports integrated so i dont have to go about aligning fabing that stuff. i have already velocity pucks, runners, and a d-shaped plenum, vacuum plate for left side, and throttle body plate for rightside. just need this flange and can have one homemade


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i don't deal with HEP or UM. sorry i can not help you with the flange.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i don't deal with HEP or UM. sorry i can not help you with the flange.


 ya it seems nobody does bluewater does, but i have my reasons for not contacting them. let me rephrase that... ive asked a couple places and they dont deal with um.lol idk ill just call hep. no worries, theyre already making me something perty


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

INA stg2 oil cooler going on now. pictures and info to follow


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> INA stg2 oil cooler going on now. pictures and info to follow


 Is that the plate that also relocates the oil filter? I'd kill for one, but $600-700 for that plate is nuts...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

GRRR


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Is that the plate that also relocates the oil filter? I'd kill for one, but $600-700 for that plate is nuts...


 lol. thats not all it does. totally worth it. its in the middle of my list. so its creeping up fast :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

INA stage 2 oil cooler install. 

pros- 
-*over all INA oil kit is very nice. high quaility parts, good setup and fits well.* 
cons- 
-need new O-rings for the cooler seal-not included 
-need to have a plug for the coolant tube off of the Tstat housing-not included 

instrutions on what i did. 
-almost a must to remove the bumper to do it. 
-need a 10 triple box 

remove the Tstat outer housing tube and upper hose. 
unbolt oem cooler with 4 #10 triple box bolts, unclamp hose from tsat housing. remove and throw as far as you can away from the car(jk)(kinda) 









i cut the hose short from the Tstat housing to the cooler and plugged it, since it is no longer used. 









put plugged hose back on. and clean up the housing before you install the INA plate 









use thread sealer or tape and thread in fittings into the INA plate. 
bolt on plate with new o-rings onto the OEM filter housing. 









install hose onto 90* fittings and make sure you have no clinks or rubbing on the hose. 









reinstall the Tsat housing with new oring. 
when done under the intake...it should look like this. 









run the lines on each side or the rad support, i trimmed a bit of the support and ran them where the rebar is. 









i used 90* fittings again one facing each way.... 









tucked the cooler under the bummper rebar a hiar, drilled 2 holes in the lower support and bolted down the cooler with 2 smaller bolts. 










put bumper back on, make sure the hoses arent in any way of fans or the ground or kinked and that's about it.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nvm, not the piece I was thinking about. The one I was thinking about relocates the filter, and also gives you the oil cooler option.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

did the instructions say which hoses go to which side of the cooler? i.e does the top line go to the right side of the cooler, and the bottom line go to the left side of the cooler... or does it not matter.. lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> did the instructions say which hoses go to which side of the cooler? i.e does the top line go to the right side of the cooler, and the bottom line go to the left side of the cooler... or does it not matter.. lol


 Does not matter. 

Thanks for the honest review Josh. I will make sure to include a plug in future shipments.:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

good deal:thumbup: looks like the hardest part is getting the oem cooler outta there. also ina do u have a pic of the stage three? or can u pm me as to specifically where the filter will be relocated to? :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

No worries issam. Just trying to make stuff better for the community!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, saturday in the shop. ehhhh. oh well. :bs: 
since we all know the HEP intake will not work with a cold air intake or oem or short ram, you have to make your own. i took davids evo intake that was a short ram from before and used the silicone part that had the sai and vent fttings in it already,maf and then made my own 3'' cold air intake tube. dropped it down into the side bumper area so he can get fresh air front the side grill. made a mount off the body screw(same as BSH setup) and drill a hole for the intake air temp sensor. pulled harness tape off and made the maf wires extend a bit more. no cutting, grinding or changing the car at all to fit this. painted it semi-gloss black and installed. bing bang done....


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiice work so far guys


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks.:beer: 

cars done parts/install/custom wise. test drove today, runs great on the c2 normal flashed 93 oct file. new custom C2 tune will happen asap. 
now its time for logging, tuning and dyno. 

here's the list of what we did this time around. 

-INA stg2 oil cooler 
-EVO header, moded USP test pipe 
-HEP SRI manifold. 
-custom cold air intake 
-BSH motor mounts 
-longer wheel studs 
-rotors and bleed brakes with super blue 
-ECS crank pulley 

bay all done. race car, not show car. built to drive hard. 










done and out in the sun. 










a gift for david, one off anodized NLS shifter cap as a thank you for traveling 5 hours to trust us and to have us work on your car.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good nice work! Can't wait to see the dyno results. : )

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

sweet work!:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Mannnnn.... If I didn't go turbo, my car would be getting the same treatment from you guys. Instead it gets a more pricey balls out treatment from me. lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i really waiting for the dyno numbers


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll have dyno numbers by wensday posted up


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

will it be bfore and after??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Before and after what? Car was nearly stock with a c2 flash before this work. We have dynos of that already from my car and many many others.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I cant wait to see what hes putting down to the wheels so I know how much more I can get outta my engine with similar mods. Alls Im missing is motor mounts and a header and Ill be on par with that car (minus suspension mods and oil cooler). Motor mounts are next for sure tho.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

so HEP manifold with a custom c2 tune? interested to see dyno results for sure


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a SAI on my 2009 rabbit, and i dont know if they changed this when they went Maf-less but my throttle body does not have coolant running threw it. Might just be a '09 thing but who knows. just figured i would throw that out there for the '09 guys/gals.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

just so i dont spend money on things not needed. where did u locate the inline thermostat? and what were the straight an fittings used for? it looks to me u used the plate,hardware, hose, and cooler, but not the thermostat included in the stage 2?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

50-60 miles of logging with Vag-com is fun.:laugh:


car feels like the quickest mk5 2.5 we have had here.
can't wait to feel it when we update to the new C2 files.(has C2 93 now)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Such a tease josh.
I'm almost desperate for an inatke mani. I has the money, but I'l wat a couple of month to see if anything jumps into the market... If not, then midmay or maybe early june I should be sporting one of these manis.

What are you logging? Which fields, and if possible post em ump so we can get an idea!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ same here. im buying the mani as well. i was quoted 1k just for the flange, so may as well pay 250$ more for the rest of the manifold, and save myself some work. :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i hear another company is building a SRI for the 2.5L too. its in the works, no production promise or date yet. but i hear they are working on it.

logging is done, sent to C2 and potter is checking it all out. butt dyno feels real good. sorry taylor, but this feels faster then yours:beer:

going to AWE tuning wensday at 1 for the real dyno. david is then picking the car up wensday evening.

our goal is to be the 1st over 200. but we will see.:beer:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

Video of cool loud noises? :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i hear another company is building a SRI for the 2.5L too. its in the works, no production promise or date yet. but i hear they are working on it.
> 
> logging is done, sent to C2 and potter is checking it all out. butt dyno feels real good. sorry taylor, but this feels faster then yours:beer:
> 
> ...


So you guys are the ones holding me up from my turbo retune, fun tweaks, and SAI delete... 

lol, Just playing. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Who's working on manis?? Eurojet? 1552? C2?apr?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i hear another company is building a SRI for the 2.5L too. its in the works, no production promise or date yet. but i hear they are working on it.
> 
> logging is done, sent to C2 and potter is checking it all out. butt dyno feels real good. sorry taylor, but this feels faster then yours:beer:
> 
> ...


Hahaha thats alright, I wanted to be the first NA to break 200 but guess I missed my chance. If I had more funds available Im sure it woulda happend already. You guys did a great job on this and have helped me out a ton with my build so no worries. I hope its faster then mine tho by a decent amount so I know what I can look forward to :thumbup: Might be stopping by again soon to have my motor mounts done, just gotta get my tax return


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we all want it to break the 200 without the specific program. 
and we all want to see what it can do.

i may have some surprises for summertime.  that may bring some good power out of the engine NA mode


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

shiniest 2.5 checking in! :laugh: love the way this car is progressing! makes me wish my 2.5 was track-prepped. also, thanks NLS for providing so much inspiration and development to us NA 2.5 tuners! :thumbup:

sending pm re: tuning.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fred, you always have surprises for us waiting to see what summer brings you.

no one has hit 200whp yet. either the tune or the parts weren't right or enough...hoping to push out 2XX torrow at 1 at a real dyno.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm really excited to see what can you do with an "off the shelf" C2 and the current set up


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

can't wait for tomorrow! Now is this dyno being done with his current 93oct tune or the custom C2 one?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

josh, which fields are you currently logging for the tunning?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i forget them all. haha. we logged for 2 hours yesterday and some today.
dyno tomorrow at AWEtuning so we know we have true numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

In for updates 

video you posted on facebook sounded / looked good :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks nate!
also, check out this thread you guys at NGP hooked us up BIG on! as well as C2!
the next project for a few weeks starts thursday

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...race.-NLS-C2-NGP-R32-turbo-build-and-coverage


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thatll be a nice track r :thumbup:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> video you posted on facebook sounded / looked good :thumbup:


What video? opcorn:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Just curious to see the dyno results.



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

xxKurt85xx said:


> What video? opcorn:


It's on the NLS facebook page I believe...or was anyways, hehe. Just a little throttle, nothing too crazy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

When can we expect the dyno sheet???


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Josh, thanks for the update and the videos, glad we could help NLS with their goals.......so who's next?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Nothing Leaves Stock
‎203.5 max power 198.7 weather correction at 7148 rpm's

From their FB. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes you are correct.

‎203.5 max power 198.7 weather correction at 7148 rpm's

video's to come, car pulls amazingly from WAY low to past rev limiter. unlike the last one we had where it had no low end, just top end. this one pulls all the way thru. its great! more to come.:heart:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Niccce, not as high as I was thinking itd be but still good. I needs the low end power, its there but not enough haha.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, i'd agree, yours is nice up top but low end is not perfect.
this one pulls from idel up it seems! hope to have charts to post shortly. AWEtuning is emailing them to me. we used them because of the high end cars they use, no messing around and the number are 100% true and correct.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

video....

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574412751/[/video]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

another....[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574421953/in/photostream/[/video]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

And that's w/o specific sw???
If so, then I'm impressewd and almost sold on a mani... Lol. Almost


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oh. also this was a mustang dyno at AWE...so numbers are lower the a dynojet. 
on ave the mustang dyno is 11-12% lower numbers.
so in theory. this would make 225.9-227.92 on a dynojet.
no proof of that number but in theory......we have proof of the charts and runs we have on the mustang dyno.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> And that's w/o specific sw???
> If so, then I'm impressewd and almost sold on a mani... Lol. Almost


no thats with *C2motorsports* sri software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> oh. also this was a mustang dyno at AWE...so numbers are lower the a dynojet.
> on ave the mustang dyno is 11-12% lower numbers.
> so in theory. this would make 225.9-227.92 on a dynojet.
> no proof of that number but in theory......we have proof of the charts and runs we have on the mustang dyno.


We've got a shockingly honest Dynojet if you want to make a trek a little further south next time 

Nice numbers :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow I'm sold and I don't even have to ditch my C2 tune  Time to start saving those pennies...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We've got a shockingly honest Dynojet if you want to make a trek a little further south next time
> 
> Nice numbers :thumbup:


possible! next time the cars here! its now on the way back to west side of pittsburg!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

So, in comparinson to taylor, you make +9 hp with headers and the c2 tune? What other idffs are there??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Wow I'm sold and I don't even have to ditch my C2 tune  Time to start saving those pennies...


ya..... me too im gonna see if i can pinch and buy the manifold next week. have that on for the e85 flash. when i get it all on and done ill get a dyno done and post it. i wonder what itll put down with the e85... maybe +4-5 whp? i have the same mods so far, except a different catback, and a high flow cat instead of test pipe. maybe add a 50shot of nitrous


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> So, in comparinson to taylor, you make +9 hp with headers and the c2 tune? What other idffs are there??


but on a mustang dyno VS dynojet tho. 
but number for number. yes, you are correct. tune and header, header i think helped low end. tune helped thru out.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

What would the cost be to take it to a dynojet?? Is such a thing an option??


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I need to find a dyno, I wish I would have had my car dyno'd before and after my install... but I was still  after driving the car post SRI either way, and my car matches part for part with this rabbit out side of the mounts, and oil cooler.

Thumbs up to NLS, C2, and UM because all this is only possible because these companies do what they do, doesn't matter who did it first!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Closest one I trust is Ngp racing in md. But the owner now has the car. He picked it up after the dyno hes driving home now and lives out past Pittsburg Pa. So doing a dynojet on this car asap is not possible. Maybe later. Or on another car. We have one in mind to do comparison on


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Uh, that sucks then! I was looking to sponser a dynojet run in order to have the moar accurate comparison.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

So what you guys are saying is that this n/a setup is putting down about 40whp less than what my stage 1 turbo makes?.... for $2000 less? 

:facepalm:


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

TeamZleep said:


> So what you guys are saying is that this n/a setup is putting down about 40whp less than what my stage 1 turbo makes?.... for $2000 less?
> 
> :facepalm:


How does the torque compare from N/A to turbo? im guessing you are putting down quite a bit more. Those are some awesome numbers from bolt on parts N/A though im saving my pennies haha.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> oh. also this was a mustang dyno at AWE...so numbers are lower the a dynojet.
> on ave the mustang dyno is 11-12% lower numbers.
> so in theory. this would make 225.9-227.92 on a dynojet.
> no proof of that number but in theory......we have proof of the charts and runs we have on the mustang dyno.





TeamZleep said:


> So what you guys are saying is that this n/a setup is putting down about 40whp less than what my stage 1 turbo makes?.... for $2000 less?
> 
> :facepalm:



so about a theoretical 225-230whp in NA mode, and about what in a 2.5t???

yeap. NA seems good.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

In theory yes, those are possible numbers(222-227) BUT..We have mustang dyno numbers for proof and they are 203.5(198.7) and that's what I'll stay honest with till we can use a dynojet...

Turbos are running from 250 and up depending on build. Yes a stage1 turbo is fun and yes a stage 2534  NA is fun as well. Numbers could be close with more playing on the NA stuff. 

Keep an eye out for a few more things to pop up for the 2.5L  we like them!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll be fine until the day comes where an N/A outruns me... Then it'll be serious upgrade time. 

I'm still planning on running one of these manifolds with the turbo. Unless a certain company comes out with an SRI already... lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

All in due time, My friend....


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TeamZleep - thing is, by going stage 1 you've fronted the big chunk of money to go turbo. Now if you want to go stage 2, it's just an intercooler and diff. software. Not a lot of money for a great big bang. Stage 3 - lower compression and fueling - an even bigger bang! 

What I'm saying is a turbo setup is infinitely more upgradeable than an NA car, simply because you have the means to force a ton more air in there. The peak power of an NA car is much lower than that same car with a turbo. Even without the SRI...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well of course I know that. I guess I'm just being a hater because I could achieved the power #'s I wanted for a daily driver without sinking so much money and time in.

But it's always a pleasure to hear it spool up. That's something an n/a will never have.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats correct... Turbo is more upgradable.
But man the NA grunt is fun!


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

not trying to sound dumb but this isnt anything new, almost identical power to what the UM software already makes, and yes also a mustang dyno. and the UM is just a filter and a muffler delete


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet 1st post, bro. 

Troll anyone?


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

yea u like that. 

not a troll and not my first post my old email got hacked and had to make a new name


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, my bad. 

Don't kill this productive thread with your company biased crap. Both companies clearly know how to tune these cars and yes, it's nice to see Rabbits hit the 200whp mark n/a. 

If you're gonna downplay what's going on her, GTFO, none of us want to hear your bull****. :beer:


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

im not downplaying or spreading bs, just was presented like the UM stuff didnt count because it wasnt a "real" dyno as the customers dyno's were dyno-jet but it has already shown the same power on a mustand so simply stating fact(i wouldnt have even said anything but it was said like 4 or 5 times)

way to get all defensive right away

Im actually loving this thread as there are many of these things i have for mine but yet to install or now want to do.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Now now guys. Please be cool... Jeff is a good tuner as well. I never bashed him. 
Please keep this Clean, nice. Helpful etc


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

turboniumboost said:


> im not downplaying or spreading bs, just was presented like the UM stuff didnt count because the customers dyno's were dyno-jet but it has already shown the same power on a mustand so simply stating fact
> 
> way to get all defensive right away
> 
> Im actually loving this thread as there are many of these things i have for mine but yet to install or now want to do.


I'm not defensive, I just don't wanna hear it. Everyone who cruises this forum already knows about UM's software and what can be achieved. It's ALL on the first page here, any lurker can figure it out.


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

wow man chill, i said one thing in contradiction then proceeded to say about how i liked the thread and what all was done and you're still cryin' 

again the build is awesome and look forward to doing similar work to budget daily driver


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Shhhhhh. Be nice. No messing up a good thread of a build and info please


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Shhhhhh. Be nice. No messing up a good thread of a build and info please


Ok, ok. 

So do you guys know how much the oil temps. improved with the newly installed external oil cooler?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and josh, really... if you could, please tell me which fields did you log for the tunning.

some of the "fun" parts im getting require some fine tuning after install, and i'd like to know what to log for, on the before and after.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

That'll be track tested and hope to hear back from David on that


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> That'll be track tested and hope to hear back from David on that


Winning.


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

Got home to Pittsburgh last night, but was too tired to post.

The car runs great, pulls strongly from 3000rpm to over 7000 with no hitch. Even below 3000 it feels about the same as stock.

The engine/drivetrain now feels a solid as my suspension (Koni's, Ground Control w/Eibach 440f/500r and Hotchkis 27mm bars)

The header seems to add loudness, but it is not a drone and it does seems to help the low end.

Many thanks to:
C2 for the software
APTuning/UM for the SRI
PG Performance/EVO for the header
DBC Tuning/BSH for the mounts
INA for the oil cooler
ECS for the lightweight pulley
AWE for the dyno time
this forum as a useful resource of information
and especially Josh at Nothing Leaves Stock for pulling it all together, including the custom CAI​
I will post in the future how this setup does in race situations.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

sick car man! sounds Dope! anymore plans for the future?


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

xxKurt85xx said:


> sick car man! sounds Dope! anymore plans for the future?


I am now pretty much maxed out on engine mods in my class (Street Prepared). I my plan is to try to win and set records at as many hills as I can this year. Maybe with some track trials thrown in.

If I get an itch for more speed and another class (Street Modified) and have money burning a hole in my pocket next year, I may get a turbo. 

I will try to provide race results here as the spring and summer progresses.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

2Seconds said:


> I am now pretty much maxed out on engine mods in my class (Street Prepared). I my plan is to try to win and set records at as many hills as I can this year. Maybe with some track trials thrown in.
> 
> If I get an itch for more speed and another class (Street Modified) and have money burning a hole in my pocket next year, I may get a turbo.
> 
> I will try to provide race results here as the spring and summer progresses.


:thumbup: good luck for the season! :beer:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

in


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Good Job! 

Let's get some cams!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

...Waiting and hoping haha.


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

Way to go, NLS and C2 !:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance guys, but does the C2 tune include the E85 conversion? I didn't see it mentioned, and I know some people debate the gains of running it and its availability. I don't mean to troll or bash either, but it does seem like there are some differences, the header being the biggest. Forgot to ask too, does it have a catback system? If so I have seen some dyno's showing each mod, header/catback giving up to 10whp, so I would say to be fair that is part of the difference. However you guys obviously know what you're doing so if you say the car feels stronger I agree and am excited to see it as I have a similar setup to install very soon. I like keeping a quieter car though, so I'm not running a header or catback. I picked up an UDP as well but I know the gains are not as noticeable as either exhaust component. Oh and btw I could also be wrong about he initial results with this SRI and car setup, but to my knowledge all that car had was a test-pipe and CAI. I don't think anyone has dyno'd with E85 yet either, it's just been speculated to gain another 10-15whp. Over all though a great setup, can't wait to install mine.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no E85 on this car. just ave. pump gas.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Please excuse my ignorance guys, but does the C2 tune include the E85 conversion? I didn't see it mentioned, and I know some people debate the gains of running it and its availability. I don't mean to troll or bash either, but it does seem like there are some differences, the header being the biggest. Forgot to ask too, does it have a catback system? If so I have seen some dyno's showing each mod, header/catback giving up to 10whp, so I would say to be fair that is part of the difference. However you guys obviously know what you're doing so if you say the car feels stronger I agree and am excited to see it as I have a similar setup to install very soon. I like keeping a quieter car though, so I'm not running a header or catback. I picked up an UDP as well but I know the gains are not as noticeable as either exhaust component. Oh and btw I could also be wrong about he initial results with this SRI and car setup, but to my knowledge all that car had was a test-pipe and CAI. I don't think anyone has dyno'd with E85 yet either, it's just been speculated to gain another 10-15whp. Over all though a great setup, can't wait to install mine.


That dyno thats higher up on this page is of a different car. The one youre refering to was my car and youre correct, I only had a testpipe and Cai at the time of the dyno and it made almost the same numbers. I have a few more things done now tho  And no, I dont have the E85 flash but am looking into getting it since its made to work with the mani well and make a good amount more power. Just kinda waiting till it becomes alil more available around my area.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks man, that is what I thought. What all have you done to the car since your last dyno?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i just want to say that seeing this thread continue to grow and get better and better is making me salivate all over the place...

i'm losing sleep thinking about that manifold and knowing that our little 2.5 may in fact become the little 5 banger that could and officially CAN!!!

super stoked for your season... go show em what ya got... set some lap time records!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the 2.5 is slowly maturing


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Thanks man, that is what I thought. What all have you done to the car since your last dyno?


Well its all in my sig for the most part. My intake at the time of the Dyno was just the filter bolted straight to the MAF sensor cause thats the only way itd fit. Also, my tires were super bald and that probably affected the dyno too. Now I have pretty new tires, a custom CAI, crank pulley, custom exhaust, and in the near future Ill have some motor mounts on the car. Its become even more fun to drive and theres still a few more things I can do so Im not out of options yet. Eventually if EJ starts making headers again, Ill prolly pick one of those up. I also wanna upgrade the clutch to a better one and get a lightweight flywheel in there to make it rev easier now that all the power is in the top end. Gonna wait till my clutch starts going tho till that happens.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

All of that just makes sense. I plan on doing the mounts as well and the oil filter kit when I get home next month. I'm not going to mess with he exhaust any further than the test-pipe, I'm still trying to keep my car as a daily driver and I really don't want the extra noise announcing my presence to all the cops around town. Short of internal work, cams/heads/pistons etc. I think this is pretty much it. I will probably add front and rear sway-bars and call it done for now. Short of a C2 kit there isn't going to be much else out there to add a good amount of power for the price.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea if your looking for a nice upgrade on your DD then this is a good addition along with motor mounts just to keep everything tight. Cant wait to get mine installed to feel the difference. Ive listened to a vid of someone who had them on their 2.5 and it actually changes the sound of the engine and you can hear all 5 cylinders. Itll also be nice to not feel the motor moving back and forth when going on and off the throttle, the repsonsiveness should be greatly improved.


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I had promised updates on how the mods for this thread worked out in timed competition. I just completed the first event of the PA Hillclimb Association season which was a time trial on the Jefferson Circuit at Summit Point. My best time last year at this event was 66.295 and the class record (from 2001) was 63.028. This year I ran a 62.441. Needless to say, the car was much faster than before.

Next event: Weatherly Hillclimb June 12-13. We'll see how it does on the hills.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey, Shoot me a PM about your suspension setup. I'm looking to get more competitive with my suspension setup and I need input from guys who actually use their mkv's.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2Seconds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had promised updates on how the mods for this thread worked out in timed competition. I just completed the first event of the PA Hillclimb Association season which was a time trial on the Jefferson Circuit at Summit Point. My best time last year at this event was 66.295 and the class record (from 2001) was 63.028. This year I ran a 62.441. Needless to say, the car was much faster than before.
> 
> Next event: Weatherly Hillclimb June 12-13. We'll see how it does on the hills.


Hell yeah!
In-car video would be awesome! :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Hey, Shoot me a PM about your suspension setup. I'm looking to get more competitive with my suspension setup and I need input from guys who actually use their mkv's.


kw or st coils, or if you've got the dough check out hpa :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I already have a set of Ksports on the car, I was going more off of specs/height/spring rates/etc. All and all, I think I got the info I need!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I already have a set of Ksports on the car, I was going more off of specs/height/spring rates/etc. All and all, I think I got the info I need!


whats the height??


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You'll see it in 6 days, haha... It's gonna be up there, but I don't really care anymore.

Racekor > Stance


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> *Racekor > Stance *


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> You'll see it in 6 days, haha... It's gonna be up there, but I don't really care anymore.
> 
> Racekor > Stance


ok... once you show it, please let me know the gtf numbers! 

hopefully this summer i'll get to do some auto x.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> ok... once you show it, please let me know the gtf numbers!
> 
> hopefully this summer i'll get to do some auto x.


Will do! 

I'm still in this thread for race results! :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lets not forget race results...! and any future mods...

some of us want a lil more fun in our DDs...

also, was the "cage" bought or made?


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

TeamZleep said:


> You'll see it in 6 days, haha... It's gonna be up there, but I don't really care anymore.
> 
> Racekor > Stance


:beer:

I love this thread, the car, and the attitudes around here.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Slipstream said:


> :beer:
> 
> I love this thread, the car, and the attitudes around here.


I guess I grew out of the low thing. It's nice, but after being in the mk3,4,and 5 scene... Meh. I'd rather push the 2.5 to it's limits. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> :beer:
> 
> I love this thread, the car, and the attitudes around here.


althou this is my 2nd car, and i'm really "new" into it all, i never really liked dumped cars... i rather like em functional and fast...

i enjoy corners... looking at the car is nice, but its better when you drive with a smile on the face. plus, i drive a LOT... so i make sure i have fun while doing so.

racekor! feel free to join the club


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lets not forget race results...! and any future mods...
> 
> some of us want a lil more fun in our DDs...
> 
> also, was the "cage" bought or made?


bump?


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

For the 2.5 that started this thread, the rollbar is from Auto Power; it is a bolt in. It is not compatible with a rear seat, however.

I don't have any video from this past weekend, which was a hillclimb in Reading called Pagoda. The hill was lengthened; however I was only 0.2 seconds behind someone I was 3 seconds behind on the previous shorter course. I was also 7 and 8 seconds ahead of 2 drivers that I was only ahead of by 1 and 2 seconds last year.

I will post a video of the hill (Weatherly) a couple of weeks ago by this weekend that shows the 1st and 2nd gear pull up a slight incline.

Cheers.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2Seconds said:


> For the 2.5 that started this thread, the rollbar is from Auto Power; it is a bolt in. It is not compatible with a rear seat, however.
> 
> I don't have any video from this past weekend, which was a hillclimb in Reading called Pagoda. The hill was lengthened; however I was only 0.2 seconds behind someone I was 3 seconds behind on the previous shorter course. I was also 7 and 8 seconds ahead of 2 drivers that I was only ahead of by 1 and 2 seconds last year.
> 
> ...


 You have this video hosted anywhere online?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Great thread. How would a car like this do as a dd?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

perfect. may be a bit stiff on the suspension with teh camber plates but i'd rock it daily!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice. What size wheels and tires? What brand? Interested in the suspension setup.TIA


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

It doesn't ride like a dump truck? rly? i'm trying to keep my rabbit road friendly for indiana, pretty good roads, but some pot holes a couple months outta the year. Anyway, so I'm happy to hear about the mkV being a lot friendlier on the road than my old 24v GTI w/this setup.

w/the Sbowl coming to town our roads are nicer than they've been in my life, city wide. everything so nice these days. might just rock this setup.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

who mad the cage and how much plz

btw cars looks awsome can with till i get my sri


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

2Seconds said:


> I don't have any video from this past weekend, which was a hillclimb in Reading called Pagoda. The hill was lengthened; however I was only 0.2 seconds behind someone I was 3 seconds behind on the previous shorter course. I was also 7 and 8 seconds ahead of 2 drivers that I was only ahead of by 1 and 2 seconds last year.
> Cheers.


Thats prolly a nice road course. I remember going up to the Pagoda a long time ago when I was a little kid with my Uncle. Thats quite a haul to make from Pittsburgh all the way to Reading tho haha. You must be dedicated to racing to drive that far. Good to know you and the car are improving alot, keep us all posted.


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

Rage In The Machines said:


> Nice. What size wheels and tires? What brand? Interested in the suspension setup.TIA


Street: 16x7 (wheels) and 225/50-16 Conti DW
Race: 16x7.5 (wheels) and 245/45-16 Hoosier A6
Winter: 15x5.5 (wheels) and 195/65-15 Bridgestone snows

Koni Sports
Ground Control perches
Eibach Springs
Hotchkiss Bars
Powergrid Adjustable End-links
K-Mac Camber Plates


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

easy cheese said:


> who mad the cage and how much plz
> 
> btw cars looks awsome can with till i get my sri


The roll bar is from AutoPower Industries. The price is around $560 plus $100 for the option to be able to remove cross bars. With this bar, you have to do one of the following: 1) remove the back seat, 2) fold down the back seat, or 3) cut big holes in the back seat. I started with option 3 thinking I may want occasional have someone sit there, after a year no one did so I folded the seat down. (I cannot remove the seart in my racing class.)


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

kungfoojesus said:


> It doesn't ride like a dump truck? rly? i'm trying to keep my rabbit road friendly for indiana, pretty good roads, but some pot holes a couple months outta the year. Anyway, so I'm happy to hear about the mkV being a lot friendlier on the road than my old 24v GTI w/this setup.
> 
> w/the Sbowl coming to town our roads are nicer than they've been in my life, city wide. everything so nice these days. might just rock this setup.


Yes, the car is pretty stiff but at a level that I prefer to stock. Not going to 17, 18, 19, etc. size wheels also helps.


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Thats prolly a nice road course. I remember going up to the Pagoda a long time ago when I was a little kid with my Uncle. Thats quite a haul to make from Pittsburgh all the way to Reading tho haha. You must be dedicated to racing to drive that far. Good to know you and the car are improving alot, keep us all posted.


The hillclimbs are a blast, and mostly a haul from where I live: Reading (Pagoda, Duryea), Wilkes-Barre (Giants Despair), Weatherly (Weatherly) as well as Flintstone, MD (Polish Mountain) and Summit Point (actually a time trial on Jefferson Circuit).

There were six existing class records to be had this year (Pagoda was a new layout and new record for 2011). Although I didn't win all of the events, I did beat 4 of those records in FSP.

I have some plans for next year, mostly areo and tires...


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

2Seconds said:


> The roll bar is from AutoPower Industries. The price is around $560 plus $100 for the option to be able to remove cross bars. With this bar, you have to do one of the following: 1) remove the back seat, 2) fold down the back seat, or 3) cut big holes in the back seat. I started with option 3 thinking I may want occasional have someone sit there, after a year no one did so I folded the seat down. (I cannot remove the seart in my racing class.)


thanks bro!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Randomly came across this on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqfytBndLxI


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that his car? I watched that alittle while ago and it sounds just as nasty as mine haha. Cant get over that sound when your on the throttle, it never gets old.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tay272 said:


> Is that his car? I watched that alittle while ago and it sounds just as nasty as mine haha. Cant get over that sound when your on the throttle, it never gets old.


It sure looks like it. 
Who else hill climbs a white Rabbit?


----------



## 2Seconds (Mar 19, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> It sure looks like it.
> Who else hill climbs a white Rabbit?


Yes, it is my car. That is turn 5 at Duryea (Reading) from last year in the rain. The exhaust is TT with 2 Borlas. (One Borla sounds even better but is too loud on the street and too much drone on the highway.) The clip is from before the mods at the beginning of this thread, although it had a CAI and C2 tune at the time in addition to the TT exhaust.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2Seconds said:


> Yes, it is my car. That is turn 5 at Duryea (Reading) from last year in the rain. The exhaust is TT with 2 Borlas. (One Borla sounds even better but is too loud on the street and too much drone on the highway.) The clip is from before the mods at the beginning of this thread, although it had a CAI and C2 tune at the time in addition to the TT exhaust.


Do you have any race footage of your car in its current state?
I would love to see an in car view of one of the circuits.
Hillclimb + your Rabbit = awesome.


----------

